# Vote for Most Hated Fighter of the Year!



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Who is the fighter you hated the most in 2009?

- Josh "I'm innocent and always been" Barnett
- BJ "To the 4th round Georges" Penn
- Quinton "Selfish and not funny anymore" Jackson
- Tito "100%" Ortiz
- Junie "TUF's biggest douche ever" Browning 
- Brock "Classy in victory" Lesnar
- Michael "Hendo's getting KTFO for the 1st time in his career" Bisping
- Other (specify)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

To the death, Georges... to the death!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Voted for Junie.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Tito Ortiz all day...I just can't stand that douche in any year. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Junie Browning got my vote and i expect him to win this by a landslide. Not only because he was a complete f**khead on the show but also his ridiculous behaviour outside the cage. But i guess some good came from it all since he got himself cut from the UFC for his trouble. :bye02:


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I voted Junie, but was also thinking "War/Porn Machine"


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

this is a tough one, because i hate them all, except brock of course! i think im leaning towards rampage on this one, junie is an obvious choice, because he is the poster boy for being a douche bag. but most of my hate towards him comes from his season of TUF which aired in 2008, therefore my vote goes to rampage for him "quiting" after talking all the smack he did on TUF, actually i changed my mind, im voting for tito, because he has a huge head, and i wanted to put a bullet in my head at all the talk of his friggin back and how hes all healed and will be able to train and fight at 100%.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted for Tito Ortiz. Junie, while he is a complete piece of trash, has not affected any MMA that I watch recently, so he is where he belongs, in the forgotten bin of TUF non-talent.

I wasn't surprised at all to see Tito stand and do practically nothing for the entire third round versus Forrest. I can't imagine what Dana was thinking when he rehired this man. I know that people will say he sells tickets and ppvs, but not to me he doesn't. I do not plan to purchase any card that features him on the main card.


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

michael bisping - fortunate draw got himto where he is... his fan boys neg me for saying he was going to get ktfo by hendo and guess what happened lmao

runner up rashad evans - also got a lucky draw, apparently thinks hes the best in the world now but lets do a quick break down of his career

-should have lost to tito, but it was a draw because tito was deducted 2 points
- beat one of the most overrated fighters in the ufc michael bisping by a mere split decision
-was losing to grampa no chin chuck until he landed that bomb
-i think its pretty evident that forrests chin hasnt been the same since the last time he fought page
-then lyoto put him in his place

thirdly fedor- your great and all but why not sign a 6 year 30million dollar contract? like how can anyone turn that down?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Josh "I killed Affliction" Barnett.


----------



## Yanal (Dec 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Josh "I killed Affliction" Barnett.


I agree.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Matt "meathead" Mitrone, i just cant stand looking at this guy or hearing him speak, something about him i cant stand more then any fighter i've ever seen.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> Matt "meathead" Mitrone, i just cant stand looking at this guy or hearing him speak, something about him i cant stand more then any fighter i've ever seen.


I don't think you have to borne him any longer anyway 
He won't make it in this Sport!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Junie... really don't like him. I think second place would have to go to Kalib Starnes, for being a pu**y


----------



## PistolPete (Dec 10, 2006)

I voted for Junie because at hate that ass. What did he do outside the UFC???


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

I was leaning towards Josh, till I saw Brock's "nickname"... I was so embarassed to be an MMA fan after UFC 100.

Brock all the way... I want to see him back in action to see if he's changed...


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I picked other. Kieth jardine is my most hated fighter. He is 2 and 6 in his last fights. Both wins where split decisions. His loss to rampage was a great showing. but if you add up his other three ass whoopings he hasn't even lasted a whole round. I think he is undercard material. But we keep seeing him on the main card. I am tired of this guy. If the jardine that fought rampage showed up everytime i wouldn't have a problme with him. But he is a can.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

haha great post !
I dislike 2 or 3 from that list, but voted for Michael ' one for good measure ' Bisping
I just hate the pre fight talk with him pronouncing the words Dan Andersen. Hes s douche
So are many of the list

How about Tim ' I cant stop embarrasing myself ' Sylvia ?
I hate that guy



moldy said:


> I picked other. Kieth jardine .


^Lol at Keith ' Undercard Material ' Jardine


No hate for Karo ' Excuses ' Parysian ?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I went with Barnett. A lot of people picked Junie, but I dont think he tries to be an idiot, he just has a lot of psychological issues and an apparent substance abuse problem (who knows, might not have them anymore). He is dumb because he cant help it. Barnett on the other hand is a veteran of the sport and comes off as very intelligent. Getting busted once for roids is stupid, getting busted twice is completely and utterly retarded and unacceptable. This man was able to remove himself from a lot of peoples top ten lists without losing a fight recently. He wasnt the only thing that led to the downfall of of Affliction, but sure as hell lended a pretty big hand.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I went with Barnoid as well. He hurt us the most as MMA fans, followed by Queenton Jerckson.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Joshua i agree wit what u said there.. but we should also remember Barnett hasnt lost a recent fight and hasnt faught a caliber fight for a long time either.
Last fight i remember was against Gilbert Yvel. A boring win against a fairly dangerous opponent but before that what? 

I dont like ppl like Barnet not just for roiding, but for NOT FIGHTING !


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Was going to go other - Warmachine

But then I remembered he is comedy gold, such a shambles so went for Junie.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

I voted for Junie.

But I'm deeply disappointed that Frank Mir didn't get on the list. Not even a single write in vote...what the hell?

A big part of my fan-dom of Mir is that so many hate him...so somebody get busy with that...after all, he did make fun of Kongo.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

How BJ is even on that list is beyond me, the guy was hyping the fight and did a great job IMO, ive never been more pumped for a fight than BJ/ GSP 2 and mainly because of BJ Penn and his build up to the fight.

Barnett should be the most hated guy this year if you are a true MMA fan, that guy RUINED what should of been the biggest HW fight of the year and one of the biggest cards of the year, AND what could of been one of the best Organizations in the world.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Junie seems like the obvious choice, but lets be honest people, you may as well be voting for that douchebag you work with. Meaning he doesn't belong in any catagory with these guys, love them or hate them.

Having said that, I went with Rampage by a LANDSLIDE, I have always hated that prick... I'm so glad he's coming back and cannot wait to see him get stomped!

*HEY POST 900!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I went with Bisping. He just wouldn't shut the eff up on TUF and he was driving me crazy!


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

^he needed one for good measure!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> How BJ is even on that list is beyond me


Totally justified imo. 

BJ was some of the most hated fighters on these boards post-UFC 94 (end of january-may I'd say) because of all the sh!t talk he couldnt back up, grease gate + GSP steroid accusations.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Bump. Aoki anyone?


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> BJ was some of the most hated fighters on these boards post-UFC 94 (end of january-may I'd say) because of all the sh!t talk he couldnt back up, grease gate + GSP steroid accusations.


+1
The Prodigy is the undisputed king of the LW division, but he couldnt take it like a man when he was beat down by GSP.
Lack of sportsmanship.. but again, guy is a beast in his own division, but yet again....... GSP > BJ anyweight anytime


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I picked Junie, but I wish I saw this bump first then I would have went with Aoki or Yvel, both fighters grew extreme hate inside of me today, I say that video of Yvel KOing the ref and Aoki's assery after he broke the arm was SOOOOO overboard


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I picked Junie, but I wish I saw this bump first then I would have went with Aoki or Yvel, both fighters grew extreme hate inside of me today, I say that video of Yvel KOing the ref and Aoki's assery after he broke the arm was SOOOOO overboard


>Hey i saw Yvel koing that ref, that was nasty i dont care if he had it coming or what.. but i never saw muthafuckin' Aoki breaking an arm. U got a link ?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This video pisses me off extremely everytime


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Intermission said:


> This video pisses me off extremely everytime


Fuc*ing disgusting.. i hope karma knocks the door of this guy soon, inside a ring, at the view of millions of people.
what a douche


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man totally forgot about Aoki, actually hold him in same contempt as Junie. Junie ain't right in the noggin', this kid is just a gaping arsehole.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Man totally forgot about Aoki, actually hold him in same contempt as Junie. Junie ain't right in the noggin', this kid is just a gaping arsehole.


Quoted for truth.

Junie has some serious problems and I am being 100% real when I say he should consider therapy.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Aoki and Junie the same? Really? Aoki makes one a**hole move after one fight out of 27, and now he is as bad as Junie? Seriously?

Breaking the arm doesn't bother me at all. The guy should have tapped, it is his own problem. Flipping him off was a douche move. However, people shouldn't be immediately written off for one instance of showing a bad side. 

We all do shitty things, however most of us don't have it recorded and put on the internet.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

^True there, what a shitty move though.
Anyway where i live they dont air TUF, i just heard of Junie being a trailerpark psycho prick, but i dont know exactly WHAT he did. Any link ??


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted Junie, but Yvel and Aoki get honorable mentions.

ALso, I'm not sure that Junie knows any better, at least before the years of therapy he should embark upon.

I think Yvel and Aoki did, hence the honorable mentions.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Frank Mir, no doubt.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Intermission said:


> This video pisses me off extremely everytime


I wish I would've seen that video before I voted. Wow.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Guys any link to Junies antics deserved of hatred ?
Never seen him before


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

rampage left for ACTING so hes hated for me


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Aoki and Junie the same? Really? Aoki makes one a**hole move after one fight out of 27, and now he is as bad as Junie? Seriously?
> 
> Breaking the arm doesn't bother me at all. The guy should have tapped, it is his own problem. Flipping him off was a douche move. However, people shouldn't be immediately written off for one instance of showing a bad side.
> 
> We all do shitty things, however most of us don't have it recorded and put on the internet.


Junie is a knob but at least holds respect for fellow fighters (when sober at least.) Junie has serious mental issues, bipolar I gather and apparently suicidal. 

Aoki with no excuses pulled off one of the douchiest moves I've seen. No qualms with him breaking the guys arm, dude should have tapped, but what he pulled after wards, that douchiness is in a completely different league of Brock, Mir and Bisping.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

koshcheck, his faking made him my most hated.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> Junie is a knob but at least holds respect for fellow fighters (when sober at least.) Junie has serious mental issues, bipolar I gather and apparently suicidal.
> 
> Aoki with no excuses pulled off one of the douchiest moves I've seen. No qualms with him breaking the guys arm, dude should have tapped, but what he pulled after wards, that douchiness is in a completely different league of Brock, Mir and Bisping.


I understand that, but this was one douche act out of his entire career. Junie is simply a giant tool. Also, we don't really know too much back story as to why Aoki acted this way in this fight and this fight alone. Because it is out of character, I give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Frank Mir, no doubt.


Very surprised it took 4 pages before somebody mentioned Mir. I love the guy though......


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I actually voted for Tito by mistake! Although Tito is annoying he isn't half as bad as Josh "the roided-up assassin" Barnett.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

SickBoy38 said:


> Guys any link to Junies antics deserved of hatred ?
> Never seen him before



People hate on Junie because he was on TUF and acted like a total @$$hole the whole time he was on the show. He should have been kicked off the show on for a few different incidents. But being that he was a draw to the show because of his antics Dana White let him stay.

I dont think people would hate on Junie as much if he was a better fighter but he is horrible so he gets hated on lots. And deservingly so.

*I was thinking about it and my most hated person in MMA for 2009 has to be those parasitic @$$holes at M-1 that are running (or shall I say ruining) Fedors career.*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> *I was thinking about it and my most hated person in MMA for 2009 has to be those parasitic @$$holes at M-1 that are running (or shall I say ruining) Fedors career.*


they control Mousasi as well. Hate them more then anything


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

aoki's flick off wasn't that bad. and the guy didnt tap not his problem.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

GMK13 said:


> aoki's flick off wasn't that bad. and the guy didnt tap not his problem.


Thank you... I'm tired of defending him all by myself. 

People wouldn't be as mad at him flipping him off if the dumbass had tapped before it broke.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Michael Bisping. 

BIGGEST TOOL IN THE UFC AWARD goes to him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> Junie is a knob but at least holds respect for fellow fighters (when sober at least.) Junie has serious mental issues, bipolar I gather and apparently suicidal.
> 
> Aoki with no excuses pulled off one of the douchiest moves I've seen. No qualms with him breaking the guys arm, dude should have tapped, but what he pulled after wards, that douchiness is in a completely different league of Brock, Mir and Bisping.


This is real im repping you for this. Junie is a dumbass with drinking problems....could very well be bipolar, yet i've never seen him KO a ref like Yvel, or act like a dick after breaking a guys arm like Aoki. I've also never seen him jizz or piss in whatever the hell it was Leben and the other dude did on TUF. 

There are several fighters that deserve asshole status before Browning does. Andre Winner would have looked a lot better after knocking the mighty Roli Delgado out cold clear as day by putting his arms up in the air as opposed to punching an unconscious man in the face a few more times.

I voted for Lesnar because of UFC 100.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I picked other. the guy I cant stand to watch or see talk is amir. I dont know why I cant handle this guy.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm gonna say Junie. It used to enrage me so much that he'd act like the biggest asshole imaginable, then apologise, then do it all over again. And it didn't make a damn difference whether he was drunk or sober. I seriously think the guy has issues but so do lots of people, I know I certainly do. Junie Browning, number one, with a bullet. 

Barnett isn't an asshole he's just disappointing. BJ is king [in my mind anyway ] Rampage was a close second for me, mainly due to TUF 10, but I wouldn't take all of what happened as the real deal. Tito annoys me but I quite liked him as a coach in TUF so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, although, fractured skull... I honestly believe Brock's actions are down to a little, well, isolated ignorance, but what an athlete, wish he learned when to shut up though. Bisping's a little mouthy but I think the Hendo KO did him a world of good. And Warmachine, well...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Thank you... I'm tired of defending him all by myself.
> 
> People wouldn't be as mad at him flipping him off if the dumbass had tapped before it broke.


It is just the fact that he is a professional athlete. MMA is still growing and that is leaning more towards the barbaric side. The guy was stupid for not tapping and it is his own fault that his arm broke, but Aoki acted like a child that just win his first street fight. It is all about acting professional and that was not a good display. I mean all Lesnar did was flip off the crowd, and people still hate him for it. It's all about being professional.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I agree it was stupid, but people are simply blowing everything out of proportion IMO.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

I voted for Junie because Frank Mir wasn't on the list.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

DaMarques Johnson would have got my vote before the impressive performance against Edgar Garcia, and the fact he didn't act like a douche in the post-fight interview. After him would have been B.J. Penn, but I actually came to like him by the end of the year. So really, I don't think I have a most hated fighter of the year. If I had to choose one, it'd be Jon Koppenhaver, although his Twitter updates do make me laugh, he's still a douche.


----------



## BigRightHand (Jan 5, 2010)

this poll obviously made my a Frank Mir fan. Because he isnt even listed on the poll and of all the fighters that I have read hate about, Frank Mir got the most. Frank and Brock. I pick Frank, he is an aregant person inside and outside of the cage. Brock on the other hand seems to be a cool guy most of the time, but when its close to a fight or post fight when his adreneline is pumping he does stupid stuff. But Frank Mirs never turns off the aregant attitude.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow that was close! Almost a 100 votes and ultimately Brock Lesnar took it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> Junie seems like the obvious choice, but lets be honest people, you may as well be voting for that douchebag you work with. Meaning he doesn't belong in any catagory with these guys, love them or hate them.
> 
> Having said that, I went with Rampage by a LANDSLIDE, I have always hated that prick... I'm so glad he's coming back and cannot wait to see him get stomped!
> 
> *HEY POST 900!


Lol at your avatar Anderson Silva looks like Apollo Creed in Rocky 2.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Josh "I killed Affliction" Barnett.


If I made it here before the poll died, this.

Sorry but I can't respect a fighter who gets caught on roids, what, 3 times now? Not only that but he single handedly brought down an organization and then denies it -.- C'mon Josh, you had so much potential


----------

